# rissaxbmth's journal



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

So I decided to start one of these it seems fun 

I'll start off by tell you my past with horses. 
I first saw a horse when I was 2 years old, ever since then I was addicted to them. I wasn't born into a horse loving family even though my grandpa used to ride and show Quarter Horses. He stopped riding way before I was born. I begged for a pony and when I was 3 my grandparents bought me my first pony Dixie, a little haflinger pony. I started off riding western, in my town there are hardly ANY english riders. When I was around 5 my dream was to do eventing. I would pretend to do dressage on my little untrained pony. Dixie foaled 4 foals: Jelly Bean, Lollipop, Hope, and Sunny. Once they got old enough we sold them besides Hope. Dixie died when I was 11 and Hope was unbroke. I stopped riding for about a year and my time with Hope decreased. I sold her to a distant family member. I rode when ever I could until I was 13. I took lessons on a Tennessee Walker named Sunshine. Thats the first time I rode english. We then bought miniature horses and started raising them. I have a great bond with the stud, Mojo. We rescued him and I was the only person he'd let go around him. We rescued many horses, nursed them to health, then found them a nice home. It was hard because I would get attached to them and want to keep them. I started taking lessons at Myhio Haven Horse Farm when I was 15. I started jumping and rode a Belgian Warmblood named Sadie. I really loved her and she taught me a lot. I learned dressage, show jumping, and cross country on her. My dreams of eventing were finally coming true. I stopped taking lessons and almost bought a horse named Joy. I ended up not buying her and a few weeks after my 16th birthday I bought Blue. I had a rough time with Blue at first but now we have an unbreakable bond. I started him over fences, shown him in hunters (placed both times), nursed him to health, and he has unconditional love. Somedays I doubt him, sometimes I feel like I fail him, I've put him up for sale but no matter what I can't let go. He's stuck with me forever.

There is a lady helping me train Blue for eventing and her name is Melissa. She is great and has helped so much. I still take lessons on Sadie, I ride a Gypsy named Glen, thinking about buying a horse named Manny.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Blue is moving barns soon. I may buy Manny and take him to a barn 10 minutes from me or I may take Blue. If I don't buy Manny then Blue will go to the barn. If I do buy Manny, Blue will have to go to my moms.
I want a horse that is already shown in eventing, thats Manny.
But I will not have much time for Blue.
I feel like I am betraying him sometimes because I want to buy Manny because he's so experienced. I love Blue but I want to do eventing in my teen years. He's done some jumping but he is starting to refuse cross rails even. Verticals are fine though. He likes them. 
We've done a bit of cross country and he likes to test me to see if I will make him go over a jump. Thats not really show material. I don't expect him to be rolex ready but I would like to see him improve. Since he went to Myhio, my time with him is very limited. Melissa goes out as much as she can but I miss him. Janine (my trainer) used him in a riding lesson, I guess he did good because she didn't tell me he did anything bad.​ 
I'm really confused because I want Manny but I don't want it to seem like I'm replacing Blue. I can't afford 2 horses' board. I can barely afford one. I work every day for Blue's board so my only option is to take him to mom's or not buy Manny.
Any advice? Should I buy Manny or stick with Blue?​ 
Manny was okay when I rode. He did leg yields, turn on haunches etc.. but I only rode him in a round pen. I haven't seen him jump even though the owner says the previous owner did eventing with him. Blue's problem is he can jump but I don't think he'd be a good dressage horse.​


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

So the lady who was supposed to pick up Blue or Manny made other plans for that day. I feel like crying my eyes out because now that means I can't buy Manny and Blue will still have to stay an hour away from me. I want Blue to be closer to me but now I have no where to take him. Why does everything have to happen to me?


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

So Blue moved to his new barn today. It took almost 2 1/2 hours to get him loaded. Once he got to the barn he trotted up to it and walked right into his new stall and started munching hay. I hate having to move him but now I get to him every day. I hired someone to turn him out and clean the stall when I'm at work. She seems really nice and she's going to meet him tomorrow. I really worry about his cribbing though. I hate to leave his cribbing collar on because I'm afraid of him choking but I do not want him to colic. I think I worry too much about him. I'm always afraid of him getting bored in the stall, getting hot with the blanket on, him getting lonely. Its as if he were a child. I'm sure he'll be alright and I can't wait for him to go out and meet the other horses tomorrow. He loves being around other horses, especially mares haha.


----------

